# Round One - Game Four Thread: Sacramento @ Dallas (4/26)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Round One - Game Four Thread: Sacramento @ Dallas (10/26)*








*@*









*#4 Sacramento Kings @ #5 Dallas Mavericks
American Airlines Center, Monday April 26, 2004
6:30 PT, TNT/News10*


*Probable Starters*











































































*Kings lead best of 7 series 2-1

• April 18 at Kings, 12:30 p.m. (Sacramento 116, Dallas 105)
• April 20 at Kings, 7:30 p.m. (Sacramento 83, Dallas 79)
• April 24 at Dallas, 4 p.m. (Dallas 104, Sacramento 79)
• April 26 at Dallas, 6:30 p.m.
• April 29 at Kings, TBA * 
• May 2 at Dallas, TBA * 
• May 4 at Kings, TBA **


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings need this game REAL bad... I think theyll pull it out

Kings-105
Mavs-101


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

O, and im i the only one that cant stand to see Marquis Daniels? With his ridiculously ****ed up eyes? :laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> O, and im i the only one that cant stand to see Marquis Daniels? With his ridiculously ****ed up eyes? :laugh:


He's good friends with Tracy McGrady, if that means anything.

Regardless, Daniels is one of my favorite players to watch. The reason you probably can't stand to see him is that he torches your team (and everyone else's) every game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> He's good friends with Tracy McGrady, if that means anything.
> ...


So true...  :laugh:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings 114 - Mavs 105

Webber: 27 pts, 12 Reb, 6 dimes
Bibby: 25 pts, 7 dimes
Peja: 23 pts


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Daniels looks like he's high when he's playing.

Kings win this one


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> In addition to the problems Dallas' defense caused in Game 3, the Kings also were annoyed by some things they considered offensive. There was a pregame cartoon that hammered on sensitive subjects, such as Christie being depicted on a leash tugged by his wife and Webber being showered with money at Michigan.
> 
> Also, the Kings weren't pleased that Nowitzki and Steve Nash went back into the game during the fourth quarter with Dallas already up by 25.
> 
> "That was cute," Webber said. "We'll remember that."


http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/news/archive/2004/04/25/sports1851EDT0300.DTL


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

OOOOOOOOOO I HOPE THEY BEAT THE CRAP OUT OF THEM TOMMORROW


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

If the Kings win today, the series is pretty much over. Hopefully I'll be able to watch the end of it. I have class at 7:00, but since we're doing our final project, our teacher just lets us go off and practice wherever. My partner didn't wanna go to my house to practice last week though...I think he thinks I have a crush on him and I would hit on him or something if he came to my house. Guys' egos I swear. :laugh: Sports bar here we come. The people there would just think we were drunk probably.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> In addition to the problems Dallas' defense caused in Game 3, the Kings also were annoyed by some things they considered offensive. There was a pregame cartoon that hammered on sensitive subjects, such as Christie being depicted on a leash tugged by his wife and Webber being showered with money at Michigan.
> ...


Wow that was pretty classless. I wonder who in the Dallas organization approved that stuff. I didn't watch the end of the game, so I didn't know they put Nash and Nowitski back in either. All that does is make Nellie look bad though and show that he doesn't have much faith in his team. All the power to him if he wants to wear them out with more minutes.

And their problem is hardly the Mav's wonderful defensive strategy. I think the 11 assists really tells the whole story.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> 
> And their problem is hardly the Mav's wonderful defensive strategy. I think the 11 assists really tells the whole story.


But when you turn the ball over 26 times, you cant really get many assists anyway. The Mavs D isnt THAT bad when they actually play it, the Kings arent a team that just has careless, unforced turnovers, and even if they were, they still wouldnt have turned it over 26 times if the Mavs werent doing something right. The Mavs defense isnt exactly great but Marquis Daniels and Josh Howard are good defenders. Finley is decent as well and Nash has pretty good lateral movement, but Dirk, Jamison, Walker and all the big men have no defensive awareness at all.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Just heard on the radio that the league is looking into the cartoon...if the Jazz got fined for there little skit about Malone and Kobe then the Mavs will probably get fined too.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

PEJA GREAT DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GREAT SECOND HALF BY PEJA!!!!! I DONT MEAN TO SOUND LIKE A FLIP FLOPPER BUT PEJA REALLY DID PLAY WELL IN THE SECOND HALF!!!! GREAT WIN! UP 3-1!!! GOING BACK TO SACTO! LETS CLOSE IT OUT!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Good win by the Kings, Peja did a great job on the last screen, he jumped the screen and gave Nash no opportunity to hit the 3, great D. Although I was getting worried with the ball in Webb's hands in the last few possessions.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm proud of my boy the way he played in the second half. Still, I'm very disappointed in the fact that he doesn't hustle.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks to the Maverick organization for showing that cartoon before game 3...you really fired up Doug Christie. 

Good second half for Peja, great effort on the boards from Miller and Darius was solid when he was in :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Songaila was just as good of reason as any that we won that game... Awesome, just awesome...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sacramento 94
Dallas 92

Stojakovic: 20 Points (8/25 FG), 11 Rebounds, and 5 Assists
Bibby: 22 Points (8/20 FG)
Christie: 13 Points, 15 Rebounds, and 5 Assists
Webber: 17 Points and 9 Rebounds
Miller: 10 Points, 16 Rebounds, and 5 Assists
Songaila: 8 Points and 6 Rebounds

http://www.nba.com/games/20040426/SACDAL/boxscore.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rebounds

SAC 68
DAL 55

:clap:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Christie was awesome, dont overlook Brad Millers rebounds (16 and Pejas 11) Christie with 13 i believe???


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Who doesn't love the Bibby crab dance?

|
|
|
|
|
V


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*ohh well*

Good luck in the second round SacTown - Mavs need to trade a few people ie mr walker and mr finley - They need to give the ball to Dirk and get out of his way IMO.. hehehe..fukin 13more rebounds:O damn nash for missing that shot.. shoulda given it to dirk..im blabbering..good luck vs Minn


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

^It takes a lotta guts to say that. Props.


PS. You might want to alter your sig a bit.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hopefull the Kings can rap this series up in game 5 and get Webb and Vlade some rest.

And how good has Christie been in the playoffs, this guy is kicking ***, the Kings best player throughout the playoffs has been Christie so far, no doubt.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tenacious in taking command: Bruising win puts Kings on verge of series victory 

What a scream - an emotional Christie shines 

Stojakovic steps up after poor first half 

Cold-shooting Mavs fail to seize opportunity 

Playoff notebook: Webber admits he feels the pain


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Once I saw Bibby doing the dance at the end of the 3rd, I knew the game was wrapped up. In plastic.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*A few pictures from the game...*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> And how good has Christie been in the playoffs, this guy is kicking ***, the Kings best player throughout the playoffs has been Christie so far, no doubt.


:yes:

3 Double-doubles


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...



Christie has ****in heart and desire man, he shows what it takes to go all the way. If he continues this play the Kings will reign surpreme and become the 2004 NBA Champs.

:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Christie is EXACTLY what we needed. Someone to get in the guys grills. Notice how well Miller started playing after Christie chewed him out?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Male of the Night
> 
> Peja Stojakovic. It takes some moxie to go into halftime having missed 10 straight shots -- after two bad games -- and then mark your return to the floor by hitting the next five shots. It also doesn't hurt the résumé to cap the evening with another game-saving defensive stand. Twice in four games, Dallas has attacked Stojakovic in the final seconds needing just two points to force overtime. Michael Finley didn't get a shot off against Peja at the end of Game 2 in that situation, and Steve Nash's heave barely drew iron at the buzzer in Game 4 when Stojakovic switched aggressively on a pick-and-roll to deny Nash an open look.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2004/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1790689


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mavericks Reality TV 



> Narrated by Mavs radio play-by-play voice Mark Followill, the animated bit depicted several Sacramento "Queens" players wearing dresses, Mike Bibby doubling as "Mini Me" actor Verne Troyer, Chris Webber being showered with money from University of Michigan boosters and Doug Christie walking on all fours and being led on a short leash by a female.





> "It was pretty good, pretty creative," said Christie, who incessantly flashes in-game hand signals to wife Jackie. "It's comedy, that's my attitude. It's not that serious."


I guess Bibby didn't like it. "Money, money, money!" a cartoon Chris Webber yells.

It's in poor tast but the Mavs are so dumb. Why give the Kings extra motivation.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

I bet Cuban gave the OK for that and prolly even said, don't worry, I'll pay the fine.


----------

